# Worldmark Anaheim renovation?



## Pomme (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone happens to know if Worldmark Anaheim has gone through renovation, are all units renovated? I tried to look for the unit photo, but it seems like all the owner that rent out the unit use the same photo.

I would like to rent a one bedroom, and wonder if it's the same kitchen/decoration as shown.

Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2015)

This is a fairly new resort - I think it's too soon for renovations.


----------



## CO skier (Jan 22, 2015)

Anaheim received a 5-year refurbishment in early 2014.  This involves replacing the "soft goods" -- new mattresses, updated bedding, new carpeting, etc.

The kitchens counter will probably be same as in the pictures, but the bedding will be much nicer than the pictures from a few years ago.


----------



## sparty (Feb 9, 2015)

Pomme said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone happens to know if Worldmark Anaheim has gone through renovation, are all units renovated? I tried to look for the unit photo, but it seems like all the owner that rent out the unit use the same photo.
> 
> ...



Sorry - I was going to reply/post this ealier.. The only renovation work going on at Anaheim is some Pool renovation work.

The unit conditions themselves I would rate like 7.5/10 based on my January 2015 stay, not newly refurbished and some wear is showing.

And BTW - WM loves to show in the ads the "Presidential" units with "wood" floors, stainless appliances, etc.. If your unit isn't presidential, you get carpet and white appliances - it's not about refurbishment - non-pres is nice but not the same as pictures showing the presidential units.. Caveat emptor..


----------

